

How one college went from 10% female computer-science majors to 40% - edtechdev
http://qz.com/192071/how-one-college-went-from-10-female-computer-science-majors-to-40/

======
coreyp_1
"Then they implemented Operation Eliminate the Macho Effect: guys who showed-
off in class were taken aside in class and told..."

THIS. THIS IS STUPID. Guess what? I was a good programmer. I showed off, and
had amazing project presentations. People either wanted to work with me,
knowing that we would do a good job and get good grades, or they didn't want
to work with me because they knew that I would require them to work, too. It
has nothing to do with gender. I've worked with awesome female (and male)
programmers, and I've worked with horrid female (and male) programmers. Gender
doesn't matter, skill and determination do.

Quite frankly, if I were at that school, I would probably leave because they
sound like they are pandering to the PC police.

I have no problem with having women in tech. I have no problem with women out-
numbering men in tech. I do not, however, have ANY respect for an
establishment that caters to specific demographics at the cost of program
quality, subject rigor, or the demoralization of others.

